# GT: Game 18- Clippers vs. Knicks 12/7



## Weasel

<center>







vs.









Weds Dec 7
7:30 PM
TV: NBALP, FSN2
</center>


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

WE SHOULD WIN THIS GAME


the Knicks are horrible, then again ive noticed over the years

Step Marbury doesnt seem to miss against us hahah :brokenhea 
[

but we should win this easily, if Elton gives us 20 and everyone else plays their part

Cuttino bounces back, 

GO CLIPPERS!!!!

and of course Sam running the show


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic

this game should be a winner for the clips.

i wanna see the kaman-frye matchup.


----------



## Free Arsenal

This won't be a cake walk, Larry Brown will make it an ugly game.


----------



## Weasel

Knicks should be tired since they have a game tonight.


----------



## Weasel

Well the Knicks beat the Sonics on the road and Crawford went off but the Clippers should win this one if they stick to their game plan.


----------



## qross1fan

According to the Knicks site, this game will be on ESPN? go to Knicks.com. In the "Three Game Outlook" box on the right hand side, click on Dec 7th @ LAC, and it says "TV:MSG, ESPN"

is it on National TV?


----------



## Weasel

http://www.latimes.com/sports/basketball/nba/clippers/la-sp-cliprep7dec07,1,4946625.story?coll=la-headlines-sports-nba-clippe 



> An MRI exam Tuesday revealed no further damage, but Maggette is doubtful for tonight's game against the New York Knicks and will be day to day thereafter. Coach Mike Dunleavy said it would "take a miraculous recovery" for Maggette to be able to play tonight.


----------



## Wilmatic2

We as fans should never underestimate an opposing team, no matter how bad they are. Stephon will get his, but I still see the Clippers winning this one.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

qrich1fan said:


> According to the Knicks site, this game will be on ESPN? go to Knicks.com. In the "Three Game Outlook" box on the right hand side, click on Dec 7th @ LAC, and it says "TV:MSG, ESPN"
> 
> is it on National TV?


hm i think u saw it wrong. it says espn for phoenix, not for clips. shucks.


----------



## qross1fan

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> hm i think u saw it wrong. it says espn for phoenix, not for clips. shucks.


Or I guess it's just my comp messing up


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

qrich1fan said:


> Or I guess it's just my comp messing up


oooo u saw it there. i looked at knicks schedule list, then clips schedule list, and clips home page, and they dont have espn as a broadcaster. 3 to 1, so it must be a misprint. the only nba game i kno of tomorrow on espn is the heat at spurs.


----------



## Weasel

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=222642


----------



## qross1fan

*Q's Prediction: 104-99 Clippers Win​
Q's Prediction Record: 13-4


Q's Keys To The Game:

 Attack, Attack, Attack. Knicks depth at Center is much better then our own, so we need to attack early and get the Knicks Centers in foul trouble. With Maggette out, Singleton and Ross need to slash and drive more often. 
 REBOUND. Plain and simple, teams always get easy 2nd chance points, and we need to stop that.
*


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

someone else is gonna have to step it up....maybe Cuttino...


without Corey....someone also needs to take it to the hoop, get some foul shots....

Q.Ross will make his open Js so we gotta get him his open looks...


and REBOUNDING

is real important...and stop the 3s!


----------



## qross1fan

Clippers are 7-1 at home while Knicks are 3-8 on the road.


Clippers are 7-3 vs the East while Knicks are 4-5 vs the West.


Clippers are scoring 99.5 Per game while Knicks are allowing 96.0 Per game
Knicks are scoring 93.3 Per game while Clippers are allowing 95.4 Per game


----------



## Free Arsenal

We'll win.


----------



## yamaneko

Lets see at least 15 meaningful minutes from singleton. 

Wonder how many people NY will try to use to stop brand. 

Lets see mobley pick up the slack a little more...


----------



## qross1fan

James Singleton is starting in place of Maggette, niice


----------



## qross1fan

Cass ties it up 2-2 

Singleotn rebounds

damn its hard to watch the game, work on a website and type the play by play, hopefully someone helps :|


----------



## qross1fan

8-6 Clips with 7 in a half left, Brand has 3 blocks already

Sam has all 8 points


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

qrich1fan said:


> Cass ties it up 2-2
> 
> Singleotn rebounds
> 
> damn its hard to watch the game, work on a website and type the play by play, hopefully someone helps :|


:/ im in sd. watching play by play online as well. using yahoo gamechannel


----------



## qross1fan

10-11 Knicks

Singleton has 4 rebounds
Cassell scores again 12-11


----------



## qross1fan

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> :/ im in sd. watching play by play online as well. using yahoo gamechannel



ESPN Game Cast is better, should check that out instead


----------



## qross1fan

Brand AND ONE 14-13 Clips pending Brand's FT


----------



## qross1fan

hits it 15-13


----------



## qross1fan

Rose hits a jumper 15-15

Big Silly misses foul on Singleton


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

weak. clips down 25-19 at end of 1st. kaman is looking pretty useless rite now. and wilcox is looking more worthless than ever


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

i take my remark about wilcox back. mobley is the worthless one rite now. this guy was in a shooting slump for how long??


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

Kaman is the worthless one. jesus the guy couldn't be more lost and incapable


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

if the clips can cut it down to single digits at halftime and regroup, they should be fine...

o that and kaman has to pull his head out of his *** before the 3rd quarter


----------



## Wilmatic2

Clippers are struggling right now.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

wow clips down 11, 50-39 at halftime. now i knew we might have some trouble without maggette, but this is downright ridiculous.

GET IT TOGETHER


----------



## Wilmatic2

Clippers only down 11. Clippers need to attack Eddy Curry and get him out of the game.


----------



## qross1fan

I want Korolev!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

This is madness, madness I say.


----------



## Wilmatic2

qrich1fan said:


> I want Korolev!


lol


----------



## qross1fan

i bet Korolev would have done a much better job then Ross, Ewing even Eisley so far


----------



## air_nitta

I want rebounds *now.*


----------



## air_nitta

P.S now would be the time for Ewing, Singleton and Korolev (when and if he gets in lol) to stand up and prove they can play in minutes at the swing positions. Mobley can't hit the back side of a barn today


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

anyone watching the game wanna explain why q ross only played 1 min? plz dont tell me he got injured too.


----------



## qross1fan

Ross played 8 minutes according to nba.com's scoreboard


----------



## qross1fan

Right away Knicks miss as Clips played zone and Mobley scores 41-50


----------



## qross1fan

god damn man stop the Knicks in the damn paint 41-52


----------



## qross1fan

good ol' Mr Reliable scores and Clips get it back



but mobley loses it 43-52


----------



## qross1fan

and a foul on Cat, take him out!


----------



## qross1fan

Ross checks in for Singleton

Marbs hits the first FT and makes the second 43-54


----------



## qross1fan

Kaman misses AGAIN :curse: 0-6 for the game


----------



## qross1fan

Curry draws a foul on Elton, sheezh sloppy sloppy start


----------



## qross1fan

Curry misses first, and hits second 43-55


----------



## qross1fan

Offensive foul on Cat . . . . umm Korolev?


----------



## qross1fan

7:35 left in the thrid 43-55 . . cmon Dunleavy light a fire under everyones behinds


----------



## qross1fan

Brand rejected like awhite geek asking the hottest girl in school out


----------



## qross1fan

Cassell misses a three but Brand gets it rejected

Penny misses a lay in and a foul on Knicks


----------



## qross1fan

Brand hits a jumper 45-55


----------



## qross1fan

and Curry travels, c'mon we should do this

a mobley brick to build a house


----------



## qross1fan

Knicks turn it over 

Cassell loses it, Brand recoveres, loses it, Cassell gets it, loses it Knick sball


----------



## qross1fan

Marbs misses, Knicks are letting us back in but we aren't executing

Ross looses it :curse: Korolev anyone?


----------



## qross1fan

Taylor misses, Wilcox rebounds .. Knicks are pretty much giving the Clips the game . . . and Sam misses


----------



## qross1fan

Penny misses, foul on Curry . . . man Knicks are missing, we should @ least make SOME shots


----------



## arenas809

Kaman sucks ***.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Clippers need Corey. Time to sacrifice his body and suit up!


----------



## qross1fan

Ross misses . . .Korolev! Korolev! Korolev! Korolev!

loose ball foul on Clips


----------



## qross1fan

Curry hits the first one, and the second 45-57

Clips pushing it, Ross looses it, luckily for him Knicks step out of bounds


----------



## qross1fan

:curse: McCarty is in . . Brand misses a FT sheezh


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Nooooooo In Comes Mccarty.


----------



## qross1fan

Brand hits the second 46-57


----------



## qross1fan

Knicks turn it over, and Mobley hits a three! 49-57


----------



## qross1fan

McCarty fouls Marbs and he's goin to the line

Marbs hits the first and second 49-59


----------



## qross1fan

Brands shot went off the rim bad! damnit


----------



## qross1fan

they call a blocking foul on Brand? wow nice play Crawford


----------



## qross1fan

Craw hits the first and second 49-61


----------



## Wilmatic2

I expect EB to be automatic everynight. His shots are way off tonight.


----------



## qross1fan

Cat adds another brick to his mansion


----------



## qross1fan

Brand scores! 51-61 . . cut it to about 6/7 before the final period


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley shooting two, hopefully this gets him into any type of rhythm


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

they trimming it...ever so slowly but trimmming the lead nonetheless


----------



## qross1fan

first one is sweet 52-61 and second 53-61


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Need to make a run.


----------



## qross1fan

knicks score 53-63 . . . . .and Mobley goign right back to the line


----------



## qross1fan

Mobley looks hurt . . . . Cat hits first; 54-63 . . Singleton's in for Kaman. Cat hits the second55-63


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

down by 8 at end of 3rd....to say they can make a run is kinda doubtful cuz the 3rd looked bad for both teams. knicks only scored 13 pts, we definitely needed to make a run then


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Run


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

LOL mccarty opens up the 4th with a 3 and a reb. could WALTAH be the game saver??


----------



## MicCheck12

walter steals it


----------



## arenas809

Right back in it, what a ugly game.


----------



## air_nitta

We are simply not scoring enough. 55 pts for the game so far, with 12 mins left! We have to turn it on this quarter, and no one is showing they have a hot hand. I say try singleton and korolev together for a bigger lineup, wilcox was rebounding well too, maybe we can get something going with that? This is frustrating, especially watching eddy curry score so easily.


----------



## MicCheck12

kaman wit the layup walter wit the assist go clippers time out taken


----------



## arenas809

Man if we had a center like Curry...damn.

I mean I hope you guys are seeing the difference between a presence down low and Kaman.


----------



## air_nitta

lol, shows that you should never write our team off! What a start!


----------



## DaFranchise

The bench is making a good run. Waltaa finally made a 3!!


----------



## Free Arsenal

1 point game.


----------



## arenas809

Korolev is not getting in the game, please no one post that anymore.


----------



## air_nitta

larry brown, blasting the knicks in a to! Go clips we can continue this! Good to see mobley find his range....


----------



## MicCheck12

walter wit the stupid faoul marbury makes first


----------



## MicCheck12

stephan makes second walter with the three point shot no good new york rebound


----------



## air_nitta

ok.


----------



## MicCheck12

marbury misses a layup rebound by q eisley for three a no no


----------



## Free Arsenal

Get Brand in NOW


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

ok mccarty. tha'ts enough. sit ur worthless *** back on the bench


----------



## MicCheck12

crawfors hit both eb in for q

scrath that for walter


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Tied And That's Wat Im Talking About!


----------



## air_nitta

tie game!


----------



## Wilmatic2

Should the Clippers go back to a zone defense?


----------



## arenas809

Eddy Curry...


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

thank god for starbury! antoine walker of the night


----------



## air_nitta

arenas809 said:


> Eddy Curry...


 I know! - When he wants to play well, he plays very well! Too bad for the knicks that isnt very often....


----------



## ClipOre4Life

ladies and gentlemen I give you a run. :clap:


----------



## arenas809

Get A ****in Rebound, Pathetic.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

cassell hits first. FIRST LEAD OF THE NIGHT LADIES AND GENTLEMEN


----------



## MicCheck12

clippers lead


----------



## MicCheck12

lmao at marbury missing a layup tough night


----------



## air_nitta

I LOVE THAT LITTLE ALIEN!
- we have the lead.....


----------



## Free Arsenal

Man... I really don't like how we'll matach up against the Suns...


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Need a little more of a run here.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Don't worry about Phoenix, worry about one game at a time. We can just match them smallball anyway.


----------



## MicCheck12

q wit the jumpshot whooooo


----------



## Wilmatic2

Binnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnggggggggggggooooooooooooo!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

3 BY MOBLEY BINGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

:banana: :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Ask and ye shall receive.


----------



## MicCheck12

three pointer the cat mobley lead to 6


----------



## air_nitta

77-71!


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Mobley should only shoot 3s.


----------



## DaFranchise

Oh Yeahhh!!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Free Arsenal said:


> Man... I really don't like how we'll matach up against the Suns...


at least we play SOME defense. unlike portland, atl, gs, etc..


----------



## DaFranchise

Not a pretty game but I will take the WIN. NO doubt about it


----------



## air_nitta

we got this.
As for phx, they are very good right now. Big elton will have to step up, but boris diaw will be an interesting defensive match up for him. Cant wait.


----------



## MicCheck12

i dont think its over yet


----------



## Free Arsenal

New York is getting defensive, I think they are on the brink of becoming a powerful force in the east.. I mean... with the Way brown is making them play.


----------



## air_nitta

we have just come out and taken this from the knicks - last season we couldnt of done this but it just shows what veteran experience does for a young side.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

got to finish this.


----------



## air_nitta

no joke!


----------



## Free Arsenal

Win Damn it!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

Game Over. Clips For The Win!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## air_nitta

Free Arsenal said:


> Win Damn it!


 i actually have no nails left.


----------



## ClipOre4Life

Mobley with the dagger!!!


----------



## Roscoe_Clipps

Hooray! *sighs* awful game to listen to. Our homestand is going to plan though...Just Phoenix and Detroit to finish on


----------



## air_nitta

Player of the game? Brand for keeping us in it, but i guess it could be Mobley -without a second scorer that game we would have lost. He found some nice hoops in the fourth. Thoughts?


----------



## Weasel

I only caught the last 5 minutes but glad the Clippers won after trailing. Must have been a really ugly game with all the low FG percentages. Glad the Clippers came back after being down double digits and winning. The 5 minutes I saw wasn't pretty but it worked and thats all that counts.


----------



## Free Arsenal

Nail Biter.


----------



## Free Arsenal

We win and now I can sleep.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW

Arenas I hope we're not the only ones that notice. All we need is steady, sound center and we would def make it out of the first round. I mean give me Joel Prysbilla, Zha Zha Pechulia... the list is too long.


----------



## Free Arsenal

I have a feelign that when we play San Antonio, it will be a REAL ugly game.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Free Arsenal said:


> I have a feelign that when we play San Antonio, it will be a REAL ugly game.



I'm a little more concerned with the Detroit game.... :uhoh:


----------



## qross1fan

ugh i hate f'n SBC, my dsl was down and barely got up

nice win though


----------



## Weasel

From what I saw Mobley really helped towards the last few minutes and Brand continues his dominance, 24 pts, 11 rebounds, 6 blocks.


----------



## qross1fan

don't 4get the really hated McCarty hit a shot


----------



## yamaneko

Good game tonight, Kaman again with a big clutch play. It semes like when he plays well during the game, he starts to fall apart at the end. When he shoots poorly in the game, he will come up with a great clutch play as if by accident. Some nice blocks as well. 

Wilcox was up and down as usual as well, but it was nice to see him get some good looks at perfect positions.

Mccarty actually gave us a spark off of the bench. 

Singleton 0 poitns but 7 rebounds in only 16 minutes, and almost had like 4 others out of pure athleticism. 


Cassell, 11 assists, and the only reason we were in the game in the first quarter. He almost blew it though when he gave robinson the ball instead of holding it to be fouled. 

Like 10 celebrities at the game tonight, most ive ever seen for a clippers game.


----------



## yamaneko

Oh yeah, and brand was REALLY off tonight. Annoucers kept talking about it too. His shot just wasnt there. That to me actually is a GOOD sign. If brand can have a terrible "off" game and still get 24 poitns and 11 boards, then he really is an MVP calliber player.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners

yamaneko said:


> Good game tonight, Kaman again with a big clutch play. It semes like when he plays well during the game, he starts to fall apart at the end. When he shoots poorly in the game, he will come up with a great clutch play as if by accident. Some nice blocks as well.
> 
> Wilcox was up and down as usual as well, but it was nice to see him get some good looks at perfect positions.
> 
> Mccarty actually gave us a spark off of the bench.
> 
> Singleton 0 poitns but 7 rebounds in only 16 minutes, and almost had like 4 others out of pure athleticism.
> 
> 
> Cassell, 11 assists, and the only reason we were in the game in the first quarter. He almost blew it though when he gave robinson the ball instead of holding it to be fouled.
> 
> Like 10 celebrities at the game tonight, most ive ever seen for a clippers game.


ya the nbatv highlight guy said they came in to watch the KNICKS play. hmmm somehow i doubt that :angel: adam sandler, dustin hoffman, frankie muniz of course, were there. times are a changin


----------



## yamaneko

yeah, sandler seemed to be going for the clippers too, although it could be a mis perception. 

I think with finishes like this, more celebrities will come too. in the 4th, the crowd just seemed to be rocking. Not often in the past years has their been enthuisasm like that consistently at games.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

**** the celebs, the only one ive seen all these years consistently is Penny Marshall

Billy Crystal even....the rest i bet are just their to be seen, i should like Franki Muniz

cuz he is a Clippers fan, but i hate him, since that one time he came out on Punk'd and he 

acted all conceited...and a friend of mine works for a Katering company where he has been

present, and he says Frankie Muniz is all stuck up and acts like if he is god amongst the

general public, like if he owns the world, so **** HIM


now, GREAT COMEBACK WIN

Q Ross with the clutch J'S!!!!!

GO CLIPPERS!!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

then again im sure the majority of the celebs were at the Staples Center to see

the Knicks...so eh



i havent even seen Penny Marshall around in any of the games...i wonder what happened


hey guys, whos that white guy thats always with the Clipper players at the end of the games

like telling them what to do??? he has glasses, and like BLOOONDEass hair , he is always

directing em towards the game n stuff ? who is he?


----------



## qross1fan

next vs phx, a early must win IMO. We can't allow Suns to win 9 straight, even if it is early. San Antonio and Detroit are two nail biters, but I'll be happier beating Spurs if it was one, but I hope we win both heh


----------



## yamaneko

Penny marshall was there today. That white guy is Rob Raichlen director of communications for the Clippers. Was a big (not going to cuss here) potty face in my dealings with him. Seems to think he is the bomb since he came up as an intern to get to his "prestigious" spot. 

Look at what coaching is doing in memphis, the lakers, and the suns. Some (not all) point to dunleavvy as doing a great coaching job with the clippers, but look what he has to work with. Now look at the garbage that phil and d'antoni are working with with the lakers and the suns. Incredible. This will be the second year in a row that dantoni is going to give like 4 players their career year, just by his style. Last year it was nash, amare, marion, joe johnson, heck although he didnt play great, look at all the 3's Q hit. This year, he is making superstars (exaggeration) out of people like raja bell (150% career average), boris diaw (double career average), barbosa (double career average), jones (double career average), etc. And before i thought phil just was blessed with great players. But honestly im surprised he has gotten the lakers to a 500 team with kwame, mihm, and smush starting, with your first guy off of the bench being brian cook. 

anyway, again, hats off to dunleavvy for his substitution pattern. ive been saying it all year, usually when your scratch your head at who he has out there and when, the clippers have ended up loosing those games, but lately he has found great combinations to get the clippers the victory.


----------



## yamaneko

yeah, i saw phoenix is a must win as well. its incredible their level of play right now. Clippers will dominate them in the front court, but it wont matter if their guys play phoenix's run and gun style, and hit their threes. Id like to see singleton and ross get a lot of minutes. Ross will be needed to keep up with those guys, and singleton will be needed for the rebounds and quickness to guard the small phoenix lineup.


----------



## Brolic

good win last night without Maggette against those guys


----------



## leidout

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> ya the nbatv highlight guy said they came in to watch the KNICKS play. hmmm somehow i doubt that :angel: adam sandler, dustin hoffman, frankie muniz of course, were there. times are a changin


Chris Rock was there too, he was wearing a Yankees hat, then when he was shown on the big screen he smoothly turned it around and people laughed 

If he was really there for the Knicks, why wear a Yankees hat?


----------



## RhettO

ElMarroAfamado said:


> hey guys, whos that white guy thats always with the Clipper players at the end of the games
> 
> like telling them what to do??? he has glasses, and like BLOOONDEass hair , he is always
> 
> directing em towards the game n stuff ? who is he?


I've been wondering that for some time now. Some kind of publicist or something?


----------



## yamaneko

> I've been wondering that for some time now. Some kind of publicist or something?


Check my post above, i put there who that guy is...


----------

